# Hannibal...



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Three of us fished Hannibal dam last night. 6:30 to 10:30. Over 20 sauger, had a couple about 17", rest were 12" to 14". Chart./Pepper fat albert, white curly and white paddletail, all on 1/4 oz jighead. Fish were pretty shallow, most caught in 4' or 5' of water. White bass startin' to show up a little more too. Probably caught a dozen or so. Kind of surprised we caught what we did, water is pretty low. Little cove below round pier was pretty hot last night. They were still bitin good when we left but had my 11 year old nephew with me and he was ready to go. Pretty crowded when we got there but had it to ourselves from about 9:30 on.


----------



## Labdaddy3 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm going to try it on Saturday.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Good luck to ya and post how you did!


----------



## Labdaddy3 (Apr 1, 2012)

I see your from Woodsfield. I have family from down there.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep. Good ole woodsfield. Who's your family down here, probably know em. See from a post you hit Monroe the other day. Glad you did good.


----------

